# Fridge On Gas Not Working!



## tomstacey616 (Apr 13, 2011)

What's going on? Fridge worked last week on gas, today it's not. Irene did us in. No power and was gonna use fridge to store food. Gas works for hot water and stove but not staying lit for fridge? Too windy?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Is the battery fully charged? Don't forget you need 12 volts to make the fridge work. Hope you are staying dry!!


----------



## tomstacey616 (Apr 13, 2011)

Full battery and tanks have plenty of gas.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Have you purged any air out of the supply line to the fridge? Can you hear the 'clicking' of the ignition trying to light the pilot? Is the check light coming on?


----------



## tomstacey616 (Apr 13, 2011)

How can I purge the line? Yes,I hear it click and then nothing. Clicks again about 45-60 seconds later. Yes, check light comes on after. I don't get it, it worked on gas last weekend.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Turn the interior stove top on and attempt to light it. When it lights, the air has been purged from the line. Turn the fridge off and then back on to reset it. Mine usually takes 2 1/2 cycles of 75 clicks before it will run on LP.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

[
quote name='tomstacey616' date='28 August 2011 - 08:31 PM' timestamp='1314577896' post='414989']
How can I purge the line? Yes,I hear it click and then nothing. Clicks again about 45-60 seconds later. Yes, check light comes on after. I don't get it, it worked on gas last weekend.
[/quote]

This is stupid question but I'll ask it anyway.

Do you have a low propane tank?

Try switching to the other tank?

Take the outside cover off and check for obstructions.

Is your camper, or has your camper been tilted? The refrigerator can be sensitive to this.

Not sure where to go beyond that.

Eric


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Is it really windy around the camper? I suppose however unlikely....it might be possible a swirling wind could be blowing the burner out.

Also... maybe take a little compressed air (lightly) and blow around the burner and lines... just like grills need sometimes.


----------



## tomstacey616 (Apr 13, 2011)

luverofpeanuts said:


> Is it really windy around the camper? I suppose however unlikely....it might be possible a swirling wind could be blowing the burner out.
> 
> Also... maybe take a little compressed air (lightly) and blow around the burner and lines... just like grills need sometimes.


Ok, double checked everything, even made sure inside stove lights and it does. Hot water heater working like a charm too.
When i hit the button for the fridge, i wait a few seconds, hear a "click"... then in about 30-45 seconds, another click. Went out back, took panel off, can't see much because of the metal shield in the way. I smelt a little gas so i let it air out... 
Still can't seem to get it to fire up, camper is level as I always do in the driveway... what else can i do?
Thanks everyone for chiming in!


----------



## Wisconsin-Knight (Mar 10, 2011)

If you smell gas, that means that the circuit board is functioning and opening the gas valve. Also it is trying to ignite. The problem is most likely spider webs in the burner tube. You need to blow it out with compressed air or remove it and run water through it and replace it. This sounds rediculous I know, but I am told it is the biggest problem with the burners on the refrigerator and the water softener. You may have to remove the metal cover to get where you need to go. Please let me know if that was the problem. Rowland


----------



## tomstacey616 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you everyone! Took a straw since there are no stores open near me to get canned air and blew air where the propane column would be and cleared something because it fired right up!!!! 
Thank you to everyone and sharing your own experiences. 
I can now move what's good from our house to the camper.


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

tomstacey616 said:


> Thank you everyone! Took a straw since there are no stores open near me to get canned air and blew air where the propane column would be and cleared something because it fired right up!!!!
> Thank you to everyone and sharing your own experiences.
> I can now move what's good from our house to the camper.


Something to pick up (when you can ) and carry in the OB is a can of compressed air! I find that every now and then the hot water heater won't fire, I blow out the venturi with compressed air for a good 10 seconds and that always does the trick. Spiders seem to love nesting in gas lines that are open


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I had this same thing going on last year. The fridge would work on electric, but only intermittently on gas. It would light sometimes, but then after traveling down the road it would be unlit and the fridge temp had gone up a bit. Turns out that the "flame temperature sensor" mounting bracket had broken and when the sensor was in the flame, the fridge worked fine. But when bouncing/vibration caused the temp probe to move out of the flame, the gas valve shut OFF and the flame went out.

There is another dynamic here, too, that you should be aware of. The newer fridges (2007 or later) are smart enough to cycle the gas OFF when the fridge gets down to temperature. If the fridge warms up a few degrees, the electronics board re-ignites the flame to cool the fridge back down again. Just something to consider when troubleshooting. If your fridge is plenty cold, the flame won't ignite. That said, I do not think this is the culprit behind your situation, if you can hear the electronic ignitor clicking - it knows that the fridge is not cold enough and the flame needs to be lit.

Mike


----------

